# Most Anticipated Games of 2015



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2014)

Just write a list of what you are most looking forward to next year.

For me in on particular order: 

-Dying Light
-Order
-Type 0 HD (with XV demo)
-Bloodborne
-Arkham Knight
-MGSV
-Persona 5
-Ratchet and Clank
-Halo 5 (if it works )
-Zestria
-Zelda
-Uncharted 4


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2014)

Witcher 3 and Project Cars. I expect them to be flawed at release,  but I have the patience to wait until they mature.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2014)

Half-Life 3
Witcher 3
Zelda Wii U

Not the game but more information on Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 15, 2014)

Bloodborne, Witcher 3, the new Deus Ex, any Star Wars game.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 17, 2014)

Zestiria
P5
Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Imagine (Dec 18, 2014)

Arkham Knight
Witcher 3
Uncharted 4
Mortal Kombat X
Zelda U
MGSV
Bloodborne 
Type-0
Tekken 7


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 18, 2014)

Arkham Knight is the only one I'm interested in so far.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yakuza 5, Naruto Storm 4 & Arkham Knight


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2014)

PS3:

Persona 5
Tales of Zestiria

3DS:

Bravely Second
Legend of Legacy

Wii U:

Zelda U
Xenoblade Chronicles X

PC:

Overwatch
Torment: Tides of Numenera
Pillars of Eternity
Witcher 3
Arkham Knight
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes & Phantom Pain


----------



## Weapon (Dec 18, 2014)

Everything looks non existent compared to TPP.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2014)

Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, Persona V, and Zestiria.


----------



## Xcoyote (Dec 19, 2014)

MIGHTY NO. 9 hands down.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 19, 2014)

Just waiting for Halo Cinco.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 19, 2014)

Rise of the Tomb Raider
Bloodborne 
MGSV: Phantom Pain
Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Arkham Knight
Zelda

in no order. they're all beautiful games and so far, they look visually exquisite and magnetic. 
some of these titles are gonne be great for their respective genres.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2014)

Bloodbourne
Arkham Knights
Rise of Tomb Raider


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Dec 19, 2014)

The Witcher 3
Batman Arkham Knight 
The Division ( Fingers Crossed Ubisoft don't fuck this up )
Metal Gear Solid V
Battlefront ( Hopefully its not just battlefield star wars )
Rise of Tomb Raider
Kingdom Hearts 3 (Highly unlikely it will release in 2015 )
Final Fantasy XV ( like KH3)


----------



## Furious George (Dec 19, 2014)

Bloodborne
Mortal Kombat X 
Zelda WiiU
Uncharted 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2014)

There're a few, but if we're talking sure buys then; Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition and Zelda U.

Xenoblade Chronicles X and Bravely Second are big maybes too. 



Dream said:


> Half-Life 3


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 19, 2014)

MGS5
Bloodborne
Persona 5
Mortal Kombat X
Arkham Knight
Star Wars Battlefront 3
No Man's Sky


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 20, 2014)

Persona 5
Yakuza 5
Zelda
Witcher 3

Probably overlooking a load. But those cover the essential bases for me.


----------



## ChatraOrChakra (Dec 20, 2014)

i fucking hate korra picture. sorry i dont know what but it irritates me.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2014)

Xenoblade X
Tales of Zestiria
Yakuza 5
Persona 5
Disgaea 5


----------



## Sauce (Dec 20, 2014)

Dragon Ball Xenoverse.
Ninja Storm 4.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2014)

Rise of the Tomb Raider
Resident Evil: Revelations 2
Resident Evil HD Remastered
The rest of Game of Thrones
The rest of Tales from the Borderlands
Dying Light
Killing Floor 2
Life is Strange
Saints Row: Gat Out Of Hell


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> Xenoblade X
> Tales of Zestiria
> Yakuza 5
> Persona 5
> Disgaea 5



Get a load of _this_ weaboo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 21, 2014)

Persona 5 is most relevant to me as I only have last gen stuff.

After Persona 5, probably...

Witcher 3
Bloodbourne
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Batman Arkham Knight

And to a lesser extent Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Get a load of _this_ weaboo.



More people should buy Disgaea 5. Nippon Ichi stated that it might go under if sales don't meet expectations.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2014)

NISA has fallen pretty far, so it'd take a miracle for me to buy another of their products, as much as I enjoy Nippon Ichi's games; I bought quite a lot this  year and last, but their localization prowess has fallen very fall.

And, no, has nothing to do with removing loli-bath sims.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 21, 2014)

STAR CITIZEN BETA!

[youtube]RlIWJlz6-Eg[/youtube]

AND THE PIMP OF RIVIA 3


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 21, 2014)

Xenoblade Chronicles X

Zelda Wii U

Splatoon

Star Fox

SMT X FE

Codename: STEAM

The return of dungeon fighter online in march

Mighty no. 9

Star wars battlefront

Overwatch


----------



## teddy (Dec 21, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Arkham Knight
> Witcher 3
> Uncharted 4
> Mortal Kombat X
> ...



Pretty much this plus dying light and re: revelations 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> NISA has fallen pretty far, so it'd take a miracle for me to buy another of their products, as much as I enjoy Nippon Ichi's games; I bought quite a lot this  year and last, but their localization prowess has fallen very fall.
> 
> And, no, has nothing to do with removing loli-bath sims.



I actually hate the disgaea art. One of the main reasons I never got into it even tho love I tactics.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 22, 2014)

Bloodbourne
Witcher 3
and...

... I dunno 
I haven't been able to keep up with games in a while, too busy or otherwise distracted

There's a new Fallout I'm waiting on (especially if it's by Obsidian) but I'm pretty sure it's not coming out in 2015, and Half Life 3...


----------



## scerpers (Dec 22, 2014)

mgsv
smt x fire emblem


----------



## Sauce (Dec 22, 2014)

After seeing the new trailer.

Final Fantasy XV


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 22, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Bloodbourne
> Witcher 3
> and...
> 
> ...



Abandon all Hope, because there's no Fallout 4 until 2017


----------



## monafifia (Dec 23, 2014)

Uncharted 4
Arkham Knight
Zelda 
and _maybe_ (though i doubt) kingdom hearts 3 and Final Fantasy XV.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2015)

Phantom Pain
No Man's Sky
Hyper Light Drifter
Below
Galak-Z
Hotline Miami 2
Bloodborne
Frog Fractions 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2015)

Let's be honest though.  There is no chance in hell that 2015 will be even half as good as 2014.  There were way too many great games last year.  No way can this year match up.  It is not happening!


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Let's be honest though.  There is no chance in hell that 2015 will be even half as good as 2014.  There were way too many great games last year.  No way can this year match up.  It is not happening!



Star fucking citizen Single player beta A.K.A Squadron 42 and Eternal Crusade Beta


DA ORKZ IS COMMIN!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Let's be honest though.  There is no chance in hell that 2015 will be even half as good as 2014.  There were way too many great games last year.  No way can this year match up.  It is not happening!



I dunno the stuff I am looking forward too all looks strong and that doesnt count the things we dont know about yet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

2015 is already better than 2014 tho.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

2015 is going to be nuts for me

Nintendo's releasing 12-16 games on the wii u alone over 2015 and early 2016

I've got a shit ton of 3DS and Vita games to buy

then im going to deck out my ps4 with games and pull out the Xbox for tomb raider and hopefully scalebound/phantom dust. Dont know when crackdown 

next year looks ridiculous


----------



## Taleran (Jan 4, 2015)

12 to 16 are you sure about that?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2015)

I just want my goddamn Bloodborne.

And, since I'm a huge slut, the updated Dark Souls for PS4.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Taleran said:


> 12 to 16 are you sure about that?



Games scheduled for Wii U in 2015 according to Wiki based on previous statements:

Pokemon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire
Chariot
Citizens of Earth
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
Mighty No. 9
Affordable Space Adventures
Armikrog
Chromophore: The Two Brothers Director's Cut
Earthlock: Festival of Magic
Gone Home (EWWWWWWWWWWWWW)
Mario Maker
Mario Party 10
Mario vs. Donkey Kong
OlliOlli
Project CARS
Soul Saga: Episode 1
Splatoon
Star Fox
Starwhal: Just the Tip
Swords & Soldiers II
The Legend of Zelda
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Yoshi's Woolly World


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe 2016 will be better?


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2015)

Man, what'd you guys to do Rukia in my absence? Even DedValve wasn't this negative.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't like some of the current trends I see in the video game industry.  What have we seen a lot of lately?  Delays!  Almost every game we are excited about will likely be delayed 2-3 times before it is actually released.  It is hopeless.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 4, 2015)

2015 my wallet is going insane...or my time rather.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2015)

Taleran said:


> 12 to 16 are you sure about that?



Yup

January: (Captain Toad in the EU)
Febuary: Kirby Canvas Curse
March:Mario Party 10
April: Xenoblade Chronicles X (In japan, 2-3 months later in NA)
May: Splatoon
June:Mario Maker
July: Project Robot/Project Guard/Mario Vs DK
August: Starfox
September:Yoshi's Wooly World
October Devil's Third
November: The Legend of Zelda
December: Fatal Frame 5 announced for localization with the western movie's release

Early 2016
Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem
Pokken Tournament

Just first party stuff we know. As for third parties, the wii U has a shitload of digital titles releasing on it next year and select stuff from japanese third parties and a couple western ones





Im probably not going to purchase a whole lot. I still have a backlog to work through and things to buy from the past couple of years.

Going to focus on 3DS and Vita this year.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't like some of the current trends I see in the video game industry.  What have we seen a lot of lately?  Delays!  Almost every game we are excited about will likely be delayed 2-3 times before it is actually released.  It is hopeless.





Delays are at least better than games being shipped before they should be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2015)

3DS needs some games this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't like some of the current trends I see in the video game industry.  What have we seen a lot of lately?  Delays!  Almost every game we are excited about will likely be delayed 2-3 times before it is actually released.  It is hopeless.



Considering how some of the releases in last year were, 2014 should've gotten even more delays to make it a better year.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2015)

Dracula said:


> Delays are at least better than games being shipped before they should be.



Delays play right into my hand.

I hardly buy anything at release, be it games or consoles, so even a year of delay means nothing to me. I wouldn't have played it until a long while later anyway.
In the best case, the game will be more polished. In the worst case, it'll be in at least the state it would have been without the delay.

I'm actually happy about the multiple Witcher 3 and Project CARS delays


----------



## Jossaff (Jan 6, 2015)

The Witcher 3 

Arkham Knight

Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll just do list:

    Metal Gear Solid V: TPP
    BLOODBORNE
    Persona 5
    Yakuza 5 (US digital release)
    The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
    Monster Hunter 4 (8 more days!)
    Resident Evil Revelations 2 (pls be good)
    Final Fantasy Type-0
    Final Fantasy XV (but let's be serious it's a 2016 game)
    Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition
    Persona 4 Dancing All Night
    Dragon Ball Z: XENOVERSE
    Batman: Arkham Knight
    Hyper Light Drifter
    No Man's Sky
    Splatoon
    Xenoblade Chronicles X


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Xenoblade Chronicles X*
Zelda WiiU
Splatoon
MH4


I am more excited it about XCX than anything else and for the first time in my life, I am not looking forward to any fighting game. I guess I am done with the genre.


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 7, 2015)

might not be around long enough for these wonderful releases but it's still the same list

Zelda: it looks so beautiful, too bad i have no wii

witcher 3: wild hunt: truly a grand and sprawling world, the environmental variety, and detail makes the exploration and adventure elements such an exciting escapade. It's looking like every RPG fan's dream come true, and as a fan of the literary works and previous PC games, this adaptation is definitely a get for me. I'm looking forward to see the Nilfgaardian Empire in-game and the Geralt/Yennefer storyline resolved as well. 

Rime: It looks incredibly artistic and pictorial. The day cycle, water elements, and environmental designs are like a moving painting. It also reminds me a lot of Journey.

Rise of the Tomb Raider: I really like the premise and was very fond of the trailer. too bad it's an exclusive, unless they release one for the ps4 later on.

Bloodborne: my favourite title and I love anything to do with DS and Miyazaki, so this was at the top of my wish list. I like the Victorian style and the change of scenery/era as well. 

MGSV: The Phantom Pain
No Man's Sky

Arkham Knight: Arkham series is one of my favourites. 

love Uncharted so Uncharted 4

Final Fantasy 
Xenoblade Chronicles
Dying Light
Dark Souls: Scholar of the First Sin


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2015)

Probably one of the best years in gaming in a long time.

FF15
Witcher
FF Type-0
MGS5
Xenoblade X
Bloodbourne
Arkham Knight
Persona 5
Tales of Zestiria
Code Name: STEAM
Fire Emblem
Pokken Fighters
MK X
SF5
Evolve
Uncharted 4
Hotline Miami 2
Star Fox
Zelda
Star Wars Battlefront

and thats just the ones i like


----------

